# Unable to install linux-c6-png-1.2.49_2



## YZMSQ (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi,

It seems that the latest port graphics/linux-c6-png can not be installed now. I want to use poudriere to install it, but it throws an error and refuses to proceed:


```
===>  Building package for linux-c6-png-1.2.49_2
pkg-static: lstat(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/linux-c6-png/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/share/doc/libpng-1.2.49/): No  such file or directory
*** Error code 1
```
Is there a way to fix it? Thanks.

P.S.: Here is my full build log.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 14, 2015)

Try to install it with the port or `pkg install`.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2015)

It seems the issue has already been reported: PR 202211


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 14, 2015)

Do you have OPTIONS_UNSET=DOCS in /etc/make.conf?  If so, turn that off temporarily and try again.

ADDED: If you're using poudriere then, by default, it's /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf.


----------



## YZMSQ (Aug 14, 2015)

jrm said:


> Do you have OPTIONS_UNSET=DOCS in /etc/make.conf?  If so, turn that off temporarily and try again.


Thanks, it builds and installs successfully after I remove the OPTIONS_UNSET=DOCS line. I'm now watching PR 202211 to see if there will be a better way to fix it.


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 14, 2015)

There is a patch attached to the PR now.


----------



## YZMSQ (Aug 15, 2015)

jrm said:


> There is a patch attached to the PR now.


I apply that patch and it works flawlessly.


----------

